# Vip50



## okonski_uk

Much confusion rages over the 1000 'VIP' VM customers who were sent engraved Tivo Remote controls and promised free ongoing service. In another foum a VM staffers stays these deals were also sent to S1 Tivo users (any on here?) who for 'contractural reasons' were provided with this freebie.

Now, call me a cynic - but this was the kind of deal I was expecting to be hit with, in return for agreeing to 12 month contract minimum term, yet I had to pay £149!

So who were these VIP50 elite, nd how did you become one? I was on every list VM had that requested Ivo information, Had an S1 and a Lifetime Sub - yet I discover some users recieved the new peanut and had no idea what it was for or what Tivo was.

Talk about not handling this right....


----------



## nbaker

Would of been nice if everyone on Roy's list had got one of these.


----------



## M_at

How do you become a VIP50 elite person?

http://shop.virginmedia.com/bundles/bundles-with-extras/very-impressive-package.html

It's their everything package.

Anytime phone
All TV including Sky Sports and Movies (Not sure about the HD packs for these)
30Mb or 50Mb Internet

VIP50 is the 50Mb variant. The other used to be VIP20 but is now, naturally, VIP30


----------



## smokie

M_at said:


> ... The other used to be VIP20 but is now, naturally, VIP30


Not exactly naturally - if you were VIP20 (i.e. a long established 20mb customer who had been properly hosed for the cost for a long time and therefore had the old cable modem) then you had to fork out £30 for a superhub!


----------



## okonski_uk

Better yet, those long establighed customers on XL triple play, who were on this tariff because there was no other would appear to support the view that only those who signed up later, explicitly to the VIP tariffs, got a look in.

If the case, then it's hardly VM showing 'the faith' to their customer base.


----------



## cwaring

Except that that's not the case at all. It would see that it is an entirely random 1,000 people.


----------



## TCM2007

It's not that. It's a random thousand of people who are on the VIP package.


----------



## cwaring

Oh, okay. I don't know the full details. I guess you do.


----------



## TCM2007

I haven't seen anyone on the "I'm one of the 000" thread on Cable Forum who wasn't on VIP.


----------



## Horizons

TCM2007 said:


> It's not that. It's a random thousand of people who are on the VIP package.


Exactly.



okonski_uk said:


> Much confusion rages over the 1000 'VIP' VM customers who were sent engraved Tivo Remote controls and promised free ongoing service. In another foum a VM staffers stays these deals were also sent to S1 Tivo users (any on here?) who for 'contractural reasons' were provided with this freebie.
> 
> Now, call me a cynic - but this was the kind of deal I was expecting to be hit with, in return for agreeing to 12 month contract minimum term, yet I had to pay £149!
> 
> So who were these VIP50 elite, nd how did you become one? I was on every list VM had that requested Ivo information, Had an S1 and a Lifetime Sub - yet I discover some users recieved the new peanut and had no idea what it was for or what Tivo was.
> 
> Talk about not handling this right....


You misunderstand, the contractual reasons only relate to allowing S1 owners the option of getting the new tivo first, nothing else.

If only people here had waited....I already posted on this forum twice suggesting people should wait and see what all the prices are before committing.

But as vm has now sent these personalised remotes out with a letter, then the rumours, at least some of them, are fact.

VIP customers will get the tivo free according to that letter, although if you haggle with vm I doubt they will lose you as a customer and probably refund the £149 back to you.

Supposedly letters are being sent out within the next few weeks to all vip and triple xl customers. The other rumour being that triple xl customers will get tivo free too, but we've not had that one confirmed by vm - yet.


----------



## Zaichik

If true, I hope that includes those who have become triple XL when ordering TiVo.


----------



## redpizza

M_at said:


> How do you become a VIP50 elite person?
> 
> http://shop.virginmedia.com/bundles/bundles-with-extras/very-impressive-package.html
> 
> It's their everything package.
> 
> Anytime phone
> All TV including Sky Sports and Movies (Not sure about the HD packs for these)
> 30Mb or 50Mb Internet
> 
> VIP50 is the 50Mb variant. The other used to be VIP20 but is now, naturally, VIP30


Some of us are VIP100 customers .... 100Mb/s broadband. And no, I didn't get a remote. I will be contacting CS today to either cancel my S1 £149 install or get a free install/activation/purchase (whatever they want to call it).

I suggest anyone on VIP or XXL gets assurances from Virgin that the price they are paying has the "Best Price Guarantee" with it.


----------



## cwaring

redpizza said:


> Some of us are VIP100 customers .... 100Mb/s broadband. And no, I didn't get a remote. I will be contacting CS today to either cancel my S1 £149 install or get a free install/activation/purchase (whatever they want to call it).


Since when did you have an _automatic right_ to a free Tivo? 

As I understand it they're giving out 1,000 units. Now, unless they have _exactly_ 1,000 VIP customers, some are going to be disappointed.


----------



## mikerr

I'm slightly jealous and annoyed by these freebies in the same way as not winning on the lottery this weekend...
i.e. not seriously 

I don't think VM are doing the launch well though - we had a fair bit of internet advertising and interest in december, but no real launch.

Now another effective £250,000 on these 1000 freebies as advertising - but it would have been far better to do actually actively advertise that as a free draw - therefore gaining publicity and and do that at launch, when others can freely order a TiVo...

I still don't consider it "launched" as a product until anyone can ring up VM and order one though. 

Anyway VM is committed to putting TiVo software on ALL boxes at some point in the future, and will then be possibly TiVo's largest subscriber base - these are just the early stages.


----------



## redpizza

cwaring said:


> Since when did you have an _automatic right_ to a free Tivo?
> 
> As I understand it they're giving out 1,000 units. Now, unless they have _exactly_ 1,000 VIP customers, some are going to be disappointed.


I don't think anyone has the automatic right, but if some people are getting free ones then I don't want to have to pay for mine!

I think the big problem here is that we accepted that Tivo was going to cost something. The S1 crowd are being offered it at £149 plus £3pm, and we've all had a moan but basically accepted the price and are looking forward to a new Tivo. Just a few days later we hear of 1000 Tivo going for free, and suddenly we're feeling a bit stupid maybe to have thought we were getting a good deal. Now there's talk about Tivo being free on VIP and XXL packages. Now I accept that Tivo will probably be free in the future sometime, but I don't want to be spashing out £149 to find out next week that Tivo is free, or £99, on VIP packages.

Virgin are doing themselves a dis-service by not revealing the pricing. In economic terms its like deflation where people stop buying because they expect the price to fall in the next couple of days, the product doesn't sell and so the price is reduced...

Doesn't look like there will be a problem with the product selling, but people need to know that there won't be a better deal appearing just a couple of days/weeks later.


----------



## cwaring

redpizza said:


> I don't think anyone has the automatic right, but if some people are getting free ones then I don't want to have to pay for mine!


Well no-ones forcing you 



> I think the big problem here is that we accepted that Tivo was going to cost something.


Which it does. Unless you're given one 



> The S1 crowd are being offered it at £149 plus £3pm, and we've all had a moan but basically accepted the price and are looking forward to a new Tivo.
> 
> Just a few days later we hear of 1000 Tivo going for free, and suddenly we're feeling a bit stupid maybe to have thought we were getting a good deal.


But we _are_ getting a good deal. It's £90 off!! (Okay, yes, assuming you'e already on the XL TV pack )

That 1,000 are getting a free one is good for them, but doesn't change anything for the rest of us. Well, okay. For me. I'm fine with it. They're spending more than me per month anyway.

BTW, if my maths is correct, 1,000 is 0.027% of their current 3.7m TV subscriber base. Not sure I'd make a bet at those odds 



> Now there's talk about Tivo being free on VIP and XXL packages. Now I accept that Tivo will probably be free in the future sometime, but I don't want to be spashing out £149 to find out next week that Tivo is free, or £99, on VIP packages.


I would agree with that. Then you would have a legitimate concern. But just to be annoyed that you weren't given a free one... well, okay, I'd be annoyed too but I would only ask if them to confirm that name hadn't been one that would have got a free one. If they say yes, then of course you ask for a refund.



> Virgin are doing themselves a dis-service by not revealing the pricing.


Press Release #2: Pricing for new customers is £199 + £40 install + XL TV + £3 per month.



> Doesn't look like there will be a problem with the product selling, but people need to know that there won't be a better deal appearing just a couple of days/weeks later.


I don't disagree.


----------



## okonski_uk

I made this point VERY clear in my chat with the Tivo Sales chap when he phoned. Confirming I was an existing Tivo user this discount promised was the discount given. 

The ambiguity of us TiVo old-hands being 'looked after' pales into nothing if the dicount is 'virtual'. Has anyone been charged the full price? Well no, it ain't launched yet. But if it DOESN'T go for that price, then VM have been wickedly dishonest and a lot of those in this group who signed up will justifiably be seeking a rebate.


----------



## nbaker

Thats my main concern, will anyone actually be paying the full price? thus making our special offer null.

Early adopters of any product always pay a premium price and I'm ok with that but I don't like being taken for a fool with imaginary offers, if this does become the case.

Anyway thats all speculation at the moment so for now I am a bit disappointed I did't get a personalised remote & free install but still very much looking forward to getting my new Tivo next Tuesday :up:


----------



## cwaring

Quite frankly, I'd've paid the full price so to me this is just a bonus rather than a 'special offer'.


----------



## nbaker

cwaring said:


> Quite frankly, I'd've paid the full price so to me this is just a bonus rather than a 'special offer'.


Me too, but this was sold as a special offer.

Have you had your call yet Carl?


----------



## TCM2007

Isn't part of the special offer that you effectively jump the queue to get one? Certainly Virgin seemed to be apologizing to existing VM customers for S1 people leapfrogging them.


----------



## okonski_uk

Seems strange to apologise when (a) they're getting the SAME deal - the 'special price' and (b) apart from a bunch of folk who have read about TiVo on VM's site - they're still on the special price list too - as are this 'mystery group' who don't appear to be S1 users getting engraved peanuts in the post - c'mon, THAT's something VM should be apologising for! After all, they don't even have to worry about the price either.


----------



## TCM2007

They were apologetic because if you were a long standing VM customer who registered an interest in TiVo it was probably a bit galling to see S1 owners who have never paid VM a penny and to whom VM owes no loyalty jumping the queue ahead of them.


----------



## JayAy

Well I did win the lottery this weekend, but didn't get a peanut in the post. Oh, and the lottery win was £10! So much for VIP50 special rates - at least so far.


----------



## okonski_uk

TCM2007 said:


> it was probably a bit galling to see S1 owners who have never paid VM a penny and to whom VM owes no loyalty jumping the queue ahead of them.


Galling perhaps, but it didn't hit them in their wallets, and neither had they been customers of TiVo Inc previously, which was supposedly the reason (S1?) users were treated in this way?

As I said, it'll all be down to price. For someone who paid for a 'Lifetime Sub' would you not expect them to be in pole position to be in a higher Group, having 'queued' longer? I would, and not just because I'm in that group either. :O)


----------



## deshepherd

TCM2007 said:


> They were apologetic because if you were a long standing VM customer who registered an interest in TiVo it was probably a bit galling to see S1 owners who have never paid VM a penny and to whom VM owes no loyalty jumping the queue ahead of them.


If you are a long standing VM customer then you're quite used to new customers getting better treatment than you!


----------



## mikerr

VM announcement, clarification:



> Thanks for your interest in our TiVo powered service. We've had an amazing response since we launched this product.
> 
> You may have heard that some lucky Virgin Media customers have been sent a TiVo remote control alongside a special offer. These people were randomly selected from a group of our longest serving customers. But don't worry if you weren't one of the recipients of this offer - we've got something else up our sleeve. We'll soon be offering all our VIP 50, VIP 20 and XL TV customers (who also have Virgin Media Broadband and Phone) the chance to become one of 1000 lucky customers to win a special TiVo deal and we're continuing to prioritise our existing customers to make sure they are the first people in the country to get a hold of this fantastic new service.
> 
> We'll also be doing something special for our non XL TV customers that have registered their interest online at www.virginmedia.com/tivo. We've been busy collating all of their details and will be in touch very soon to let them know when they will be able to get the service. We'll be making sure that they get a chance to get their hands on TiVo in a pre-sale window, before we make this available to the general public. But more about that soon.
> 
> We know that people are excited about getting our new TV service, and we're working hard to make sure our customers find out about the great deals that will be available and get installed as quickly as possible.
> Mark Wilkin
> Help & Support forum manager


http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Virgin-sent-me-a-Tivo-remote-today/m-p/330591#M38380

I still think its somewhat odd that they have a list of 10,000 (?) eager users who have preregistered an interest for tivo on the various lists - and not enough TiVos to service that at present - and yet they choose to throw 2000 boxes at random VIP customers.

It would make more sense to service the pre-reg lists first, then make it available for general public order, and only after that do a lottery of freebie TiVos.

Oh, and personalised video:

http://tivo.virginmedia.com/johnsmith

and yes, you can check you're on the list by putting your name there!
Lucky winners will also get a code with their remote to type in though.


----------



## TCM2007

Not odd. If you're pre-registered you're already sold on the idea of TiVo; with the giveaway they are trying to get the attention of those who don't know what Tivo is yet.


----------



## Steve5424

mikerr said:


> VM announcement, clarification:
> 
> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Virgin-sent-me-a-Tivo-remote-today/m-p/330591#M38380
> 
> I still think its somewhat odd that they have a list of 10,000 (?) eager users who have preregistered an interest for tivo on the various lists - and not enough TiVos to service that at present - and yet they choose to throw 2000 boxes at random VIP customers.
> 
> It would make more sense to service the pre-reg lists first, then make it available for general public order, and only after that do a lottery of freebie TiVos.
> 
> Oh, and personalised video:
> 
> http://tivo.virginmedia.com/johnsmith
> 
> and yes, you can check you're on the list by putting your name there!
> Lucky winners will also get a code with their remote to type in though.


What makes you think that VM don't have enough boxes to go round? There are too many rumors floating round. VM have stated in that post everyone that registered will get called and offered TiVo.


----------



## royfox

Wow, I can't believe the negativity I'm reading on this otherwise balanced forum. 

Let me say from my point of view, VM never promised THE best deal to us S1 owners. What they very generously offered was a special deal for us. 

I consider, jumping to the front of a very long que and a reduction in unit cost / install cost, especially as they could very easily sell these boxes elsewhere, to be an extremely good offer. 

Some of the replies on here sound extremely childish in nature. Blimey, of course there are always better deals around. I've yet to buy anything yet without finding a better deal elsewhere within a short time. 

Either buy it at the deal given or don't. I were VM reading these posts, I'd be asking myself why did we do this. 

Just my input and I'm on holiday and yet to sort my own TiVo out. I'd be very happy to take the offer


----------



## cwaring

I agree with you 100&#37;, Roy.


----------



## okonski_uk

royfox said:


> Wow, I can't believe the negativity I'm reading on this otherwise balanced forum. Just my input and I'm on holiday and yet to sort my own TiVo out. I'd be very happy to take the offer


First time I've seen 'childishness' being used as a description for seeking the best value available! In no way belittling your sterling efforts, even you have to accept that (in the light of current events), apart from those users who are getting them free, EVERYONE else (pre-registrants, interested non-TiVo users, S1 owners) are being charged the same.

As I have noted previously, nobody is paying for installation of the 'full' activation price. Until this happens, there is no verifiable discount. Indeed, under ASA rules, VM would have to have sold the service for a period of time at this price, to genuine custoimers. Have they done this? I think we know the answer to that. No.

So logically, S1 users are no better off than anyone else - something they were led to believe, not just with your endeavours, but in S1 onscreen messages, so as an unrealised expectation, it is little wonder we're in the present situation with only a single 'discount' from a product price that has never been charged.

By all means, think happy thoughts that you may have 'saved' £90, but the reality is, you've probably saved nothing at all.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Most of us definately appreciate your efforts Roy. I think it was a great deal, and know you must have spent quite a bit of time setting up the website to register - even though you haven't benefitted at all from it yet!

I feel a bit guilty, I didn't complete your form as I didn't get round to it but I did fill in the Tivo Upgrade one and got a phone call - but I turned them down as I didn't think it was worth it for me (I've already got an MCE PC feeding various extenders in each room). Can't believe that after all these year of waiting for a new Tivo that I'm not actually going to get one - I didn't think twice of paying £599 for the first one when they came out. Guess now I'm older and have a family I have to consider money a lot more - pretty depressing really.

I will definately get one when they are available with the basic TV package and no longer locked to XL.


----------



## cwaring

okonski_uk said:


> By all means, think happy thoughts that you may have 'saved' £90, but the reality is, you've probably saved nothing at all.


Quite frankly, I don't care. If that's the same as everyone else then, really, so what?! I was expecting, and would have been happy, to pay the full price. It's still a NEW TIVO for goodness sake  £150 + £3 is a better deal than the original £200 + £10 (couldn't afford the LT Sub at the time!).


----------



## okonski_uk

That's what probably differentiates us Scots, and you Yorkshiremen. £150 for something that's never yours, is hardly a bargain when compared to something you paid £400 for, but is yours to keep forever!


----------



## cwaring

And when your £400 item goes wrong, what then? You get it repaired or buy another; both of which costs _more_ money


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

cwaring said:


> It's still a NEW TIVO for goodness sake


Just because it's A NEW TIVO FOR GOODNESS SAKE (your words) doesn't mean it is worth paying any price for it. It's not the end of the world. If they sold a Tivo box that did absolutely nothing except take £25 out of your account every day, would you buy it because it's A NEW TIVO FOR GOODNESS SAKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Just because it's A NEW TIVO FOR GOODNESS SAKE (your words) doesn't mean it is worth paying any price for it. It's not the end of the world. If they sold a Tivo box that did absolutely nothing except take £25 out of your account every day, would you buy it because it's A NEW TIVO FOR GOODNESS SAKE!!!!!!!!!


Depends. Would it come with a plush toy?


----------



## okonski_uk

Well, I have TWO S1 Tivo's - they both cost me &#163;399 in Dixon's (remember them?) and I took a Lifetime sub at &#163;199 each. So my equipment cost 'up front' was &#163;598, and as both my machines are now in their 12th year of operation, this makes the cost &#163;50pm, and not a penny in servicing required for either of them.

By all means, factor in the included cost of maintainence and EPG (which some could have paid up to &#163;1,320 for with an S1 over the same period), but we digress. 

Just like the supposed 'retail' price of TiVo being &#163;199 and Installation &#163;40 - I'll believe it when I see it. Until then, wer're paying the only price in town.

PS: My plush toy is hoovered ready to sit next to it....


----------



## Muttley1900

okonski_uk said:


> First time I've seen 'childishness' being used as a description for seeking the best value


Is that true? Is that what is really happening here, you are seeking the best deal? You are using this forum to seek the best deal? Are you sure you are just not venting that you haven't got the deal you would like to have had? If you are sure you are seeking the best deal, through this forum, could you tell me who it is on this forum that you think will be swayed by your comments to give you a better deal?

Or maybe you should have another chat with the sales team at Virgin Media.

J.


----------



## okonski_uk

Actually no - this forum isn't one for consumers to seek a 'best deal'. It is one for TiVo enthusiasts. It does, however provide a meeting point for those who have supported and promoted TiVo Inc's product and many have evangelised about it for 12 years, that TiVo was to repay the favour.

This too was mentiuoned by VM who said their were 'contractually obliged' to provide some form of benefit/deal or whatever.

Meanwhile the bulk of us get charged a rate that bears nothing to reality, just an aspiration that at some time the price may well be &#163;199 and &#163;40 install.

Little wonder many of us feel overlooked somewhat. This of course does not address those who are outwith VMs cabled footprint, but then - UK New TiVo requires this.....

As for chatting to the 'Sales Team' - as will be seen from other posts, unless you connect to the Liverpool CS, you might as well be whistling Dixie.


----------



## cwaring

okonski_uk said:


> Meanwhile the bulk of us get charged a rate that bears nothing to reality, just an aspiration that at some time the price may well be £199 and £40 install.


Maybe when they offer it to new customers (possibly from April) as stated in their last Press Release?

Also.... "charged a rate that bears nothing to reality.." I know what you meant, I just don't _understand_ it. How much might this new box have actually _retailed_ at? No-one knows. Plus, what's "reality" anyway, in this context. (No exestentialism, please )



> Little wonder many of us feel overlooked somewhat.


Overlooked how, exactly? You can't even get one anyway, so you really are just blowing hot air 



> This of course does not address those who are outwith VMs cabled footprint, but then - UK New TiVo requires this.....


Yep. Such is life.


----------



## Muttley1900

okonski_uk said:


> Actually no - this forum isn't one for consumers to seek a 'best deal'.


Okay, so you are having a rant then.



> As for chatting to the 'Sales Team' - as will be seen from other posts, unless you connect to the Liverpool CS, you might as well be whistling Dixie.


And constantly ranting here about how unfair you think it all is, without actually doing sometime about it is whistling what tune? Talk about sucking the fun out of something.

J.


----------



## Muttley1900

okonski_uk said:


> Well, I have TWO S1 Tivo's - they both cost me £399 in Dixon's (remember them?) and I took a Lifetime sub at £199 each. So my equipment cost 'up front' was £598, and as both my machines are now in their 12th year of operation, this makes the cost £50pm, and not a penny in servicing required for either of them.


Erm, wasn't your equipment up front cost £1,196, which over 12 years makes it around £8.30pm, not £50pm? Or was the £41/£42 a month more for the cuddly toy?

J.


----------



## okonski_uk

No it was a typo - but I'm glad you've got nothing much else to do with your time.


----------



## Muttley1900

okonski_uk said:


> I'm glad you've got nothing much else to do with your time.


So am I, it's one of the joys of being independently wealthy. As, Duddly Moore said in one of the 'Arthur' films: "I fondle women, race cars and drink a lot of whisky, but weekends are free and I am my own boss.".

J.


----------



## M_at

Muttley1900 said:


> Or was the £41/£42 a month more for the cuddly toy?
> 
> J.


Wow I could have been making £82 - £84 a month by renting out my plushies? ??


----------



## Brangdon

okonski_uk said:


> So logically, S1 users are no better off than anyone else


I am. I know a lot of people who had no idea there was a new TiVo until I told them. They hadn't discovered it for themselves, which really you only do if you stumble onto the right web pages. I feel I'm getting it a month or two ahead of the masses.

Whether I'm getting a better price is less clear. I think I probably am, and that the early adopters who aren't in the current tranche will probably pay £40-£90 more. There's no evidence to the contrary, and early adopters often pay the worst price. If you wait, the price usually comes down. I'm quite pleased to be getting the box on an early adopters schedule without having to pay an early adopters premium.

It doesn't bother me if a few people got it even earlier or for an even better price. Most of them were VM employees (for the pre-Christmas roll-out) or winners in a special promotion.


----------



## okonski_uk

Interestingly, I doubt employees actually pay anyting for service, just phone calls - although I can stand to be corrected. I pal of mine worked for TW but lived in an NTL area. He got a 'contra' deal, whereby is service was totally FoC, and TW did this to NTL staffers in their area.

Of course, things may change - but I doubt staffers will advertise they get a benefit in kind... who does?


----------



## Wizard

I don't know if they pay for the service itself but from what the guy who installed mine said they have to pay for the TiVo. He asked me how much I paid and when I said £149 he asked if I was on the staff as that is what he was told it would cost him 

Mark S.


----------

